# Slicing



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

When I'm not swinging my club through the grass and soil I'm usually slicing the ball left right and center. I'm not sure if its my stance or my club. I've tried a view tips from friends but none seem to help. Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

How tight is your grip pressure?


----------



## Cognito (Apr 26, 2006)

This is almost impossible to do via a forum post. Too many factors. But assuming you address the ball and grip your club properly, try this exersice that will likely having you drawing or hooking the ball, but you will be able to feel the difference from what is causing your slice and adjust accordingly:

With a strong grip (left hand rotated clockwise on the grip allowing you to see all four knuckles), keep your right elbow loosely tucked in to your right side during your backswing and keep it there on your downswing, forcing an inside out, rounder swing plane around your spine. On the downswing, with right elbow tucked, focus only on the three little fingers of your left hand coming staight down onto the ball...the clubhead will naturally release and the ball should go left. 

Give it a try....


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

must emphasize ball position in stance as well. For me a commonly overlooked cause of the slice as well as fat or thin shots.


----------



## lllscssf (May 1, 2006)

*Try this....*

The best thing to do is instead of slicing is to hit the ball straight. Try feeling like youare bringing the club outside and then hella inside...see if that does anything to how straihgt the ball goes. Then u can adjust on how much you can come inside the ball. Do not try to blast the ball out of the course. Nice and easy nad you would be surprised on hiow far the ball goes.:laugh:


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's a short article I found which has the three main reason why you might be slicing the ball. Hope it helps!

Correcting a golf slice is the fastest way to shave strokes off of your golf game. Slicing a golf ball is one of the most common errors that an average player makes.

Some golfers remain frustrated for years because they never find out why they are slicing a golf ball. But if you are ever going to become a good golfer, correcting a golf slice is a must. These simple tips will show you how to cure golf slices just by practicing some basic golf swing tips and instructions.

Proper Golf Stance

A proper golf stance should be about as wide as your shoulders. Make sure your shoulders are aligned at your target. Point your right foot straight ahead and point your left foot slightly to the left. Keep your elbows as natural as possible to maintain a proper golf stance.

Even minor adjustments to your stance can make major changes in where your golf ball will end up. Practice the proper golf stance at the driving range and make small adjustments until you get the results you are looking for.

Proper Golf Club Grip

Another common way of correcting a golf slice is adjusting your hands for a proper golf club grip. Grip the golf club with your left hand and put your thumb along the shaft.

The line between your thumb and index finger should be pointing toward your right eye. Wrap your right hand over your left and rest your left thumb into your right palm.

A common mistake most right handed golfers make is gripping the club too tight with the right hand causing the ball to hook towards the left. But the opposite is true with a slice. A weak grip creates an open club face causing your ball to slice to the right.

The best way of correcting a golf slice caused by your grip is roll your hands back so that your non dominant back hand faces the target and your dominant back hand faces the opposite direction.

Practice the proper golf club grip at the driving range to determine if this is what's causing you to slice the ball. Take your time and make small adjustments to your grip. Even though a proper golf club grip seems simple, it is one of the most common ways of correcting a golf slice.

Correct Golf Swing Mechanics

Correct golf swing mechanics is another cure for correcting a golf slice. A proper golf backswing starts with your hands, is immediately followed by your arms and shoulders all in one smooth motion.

A proper golf downswing begins with your hips, keeping your eyes on the ball and your head behind the ball as you follow through. Once you practice the correct golf swing mechanics, you'll be amazed at how quick you will lower your golf score.

Becoming a good golfer is a matter of practicing and playing on a regular basis while developing good habits. Small changes can often make a big difference in your score. Once you practice correcting a golf slice you'll soon be hearing, "great shot!"

Copyright © 2005 1 Stop Shopping Online.com. All Rights Reserved.​


----------

